

Ask HN: Looking for a student partner to get startup off the ground - rickharrison

My fellow founder, student, and friend are looking for someone to come on board and help us get our ideas off of the ground.  We are looking for someone with strong design skills to complement our development skills.  We would love to find another student who has the same work ethic and spirit that we do.  If you would be at all interested, please post a comment here or email me from my portfolio to get in touch.  Thanks!
======
ericwaller
Hey Rick, I didn't see your email in your profile but I'd love to hear from
you (erwaller at gmail). I'm a developer/sort-of-designer and a senior in
college.

------
vorador
Hi, I'm a sophomore and I'm curious about what you plan to do. email me at
khamidou-at-gmail

------
loglaunch
Hey, Im a final year computer science student, I wouldnt mind getting
involved.

